# problems viewing jpg's on the internet



## neo_01 (Jan 2, 2006)

I am running Mac OS 9.2 and recently, whenever I go to a particular site, the images which should be there, aren't. When I place the cursor over the place where the image should be, the cursor changes to a hand, as the image has been hyperlinked, but no image is there. Same as when I did a search at a real estate site, there should have been 11 results to be seen, but only the cursor suggested tat there was any, as it changed to a hand.
any Suggestions on this issue and possibly answers would be ecellent. 
cheers
neo_01


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 2, 2006)

Have you tested with another computer on the same site just in case it was a bad link?

Incidentally, which browser are you using and on what model Mac?


----------



## neo_01 (Jan 5, 2006)

I have tried the site on other computers and it works. I use Internet Explorer 5 for Mac and the OS is version 9.2


----------



## dekama3 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi,
      I think i am having the same problem as you.  For instance, I go to a web-site like old navy and i go under boy ( for boys clothes) say all the pictures of boys pants come up.  Okay, I find a pair i want to view and buy so I click on the pants and it goes to the next page but it does not show the item.  I hover over where the item should be and the hand comes up.  I click on the hand and the box around the item comes up but no item picture.  I hold the mouse down, right click, reload the picture, but still nothing.  I am using windows (msn) browser , so I tried other browsers, Firefox, mozilla, opera but nothing seems to work with this computer....mac 0s 9.2.2.   Help!!!!!someone.....I need to order my kids some pants, LOL. Seriously, have you found a fix for this?


----------



## neo_01 (Jan 9, 2006)

Hmmm, this definitely is a tough pickle to fix. I've been searching through sites looking or an answer but have'nt come across any. My guess was that maybe the site had been updated and thus, rendering some of the software components out of date and unable to read some of the new files on the server . Do you think that maybe thats a possibility worth investigating?
cheers
neo_01


----------



## dekama3 (Jan 14, 2006)

Yes , I do think possibly that is the answer.  I wish someone would investigate this but I am so burnt out trying to fix this problem on my own or trying to find someone to help so, if you find a solution please let me know.  By the way,  we are thinking of putting OS X on this 300 MHZ 512 MB Blueberry ibook as a work around.  Any word on how it might handle it?  Thanks.


----------



## albloom (Jan 15, 2006)

I just fired up my dual-boot G4 MDD 867DP into OS 9.2.2, and
my IE5 did exactly what you described.

However, Netscape 7.0.2 (free) dealt with oldnavy.com just fine.

As my old boss used to say, Microsoft *is* a virus.

Switch to Netscape and shop 'til you drop.


----------



## dekama3 (Jan 15, 2006)

I'll give it a shot.  Thanks so much.


----------



## dekama3 (Jan 15, 2006)

the file/assests/common/clear.gif cannot be found. Please check the location and try again.  I tryed the Netscape you suggested and at first I thought it was going to work but then this came up and continued. When I got to the order page and I would hover over the place order and nothing happens. okay thats it. Thanks.


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 15, 2006)

Have you tried out iCab 3.0?  It's gotten better at rendering a lot of the new web technologies out there and has a lot of features that you'll gfind in Firefox and other browsers on OS X.


----------



## dekama3 (Jan 15, 2006)

I did try icab and something went wrong with it too but I can't remember.  I will give it a shot again.  Thanx.


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah, iCab isn't perfect, but for anything OS 9 and below that's the only browser that will run fast and will support most of the web tech on the internet today.  You could also try WaMCom browser (which is basically Mozilla 1.3.x for Mac OS 9), but it might be a bit slow.


----------

